# Mariah's Maltese



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Mariah Carey has a maltese (or maybe it was Puffy's?)!!! I know she has had Jack and the Yorkie for a while now, I guess she wanted another pup. At least we know this is one star's pup that will actually get taken care of!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a precious little fluffy face!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh my gosh. She is just the cutest little girl. I wonder who the breeder is! Have you seen Heather Locklear's Maltese. I will scan the photo.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That beautiful Malt looks a lot like our own Ms. Magnolia's Sassy and Sadie!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

That is one beautiful maltese...I'm sure she will be taken care of.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

So precious! I hope she's not like Britney and takes good care of her babies. Traci, lets devise a plan to kidnap her!!!! Puffy's maltese is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Is Mariah seeing Puffy? That is an adorable baby!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

that really is a beautiful maltese


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I wonder if that is P. Diddy's maltese and not hers! I know he has one.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow gorgeous dog!







Does anyone know its name??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 27 2005, 10:28 PM
> *So precious!  I hope she's not like Britney and takes good care of her babies.  Traci, lets devise a plan to kidnap her!!!!  Puffy's maltese is BEAUTIFUL!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46698*


[/QUOTE]


K- she is really beautiful!








I am really starting to be able to see the difference in Brink's coat and other by a few of these pictures. The close up of this one and of Sparkle in the other thread. Brink's coat will never look like that....we definetely have a fluffier/cottonier coat here...

She looks so tiny and dainty...that is what I thought about Sparkle too...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Mar 27 2005, 09:02 PM
> *Mariah Carey has a maltese (or maybe it was Puffy's?)!!!  I know she has had Jack and the Yorkie for a while now, I guess she wanted another pup.  At least we know this is one star's pup that will actually get taken care of!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hey, what is she doing wearing my things and holding my dog?! The nerve....

Of course I'm only kidding. Her dog is adorable.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Hey, what is she doing wearing my things and holding my dog?!  The nerve....
> 
> Of course I'm only kidding.  Her dog is adorable.[/B]


























that's funny

What a pretty puppy


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

That dog is beautiful!









TLunn-I'm with you, Tini's coat will NEVER look like that....


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Mar 28 2005, 06:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, what is she doing wearing my things and holding my dog?! The nerve....

Of course I'm only kidding. Her dog is adorable.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46756
[/B][/QUOTE]














Too funny!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

And not a speck of tear-stain, I am sincerely jealous!! Beautiful coat, still waiting to see if Sis's will change at 9 months.....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 28 2005, 11:29 AM
> *And not a speck of tear-stain, I am sincerely jealous!!  Beautiful coat, still waiting to see if Sis's will change at 9 months.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
On Mariah or the dog? Hard to tell with those large glasses.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Mar 28 2005, 11:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Mariah or the dog? Hard to tell with those large glasses.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46855
[/B][/QUOTE]
saltymalty~your on a roll!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Mar 28 2005, 03:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
saltymalty~your on a roll!!!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46898
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's what too much ham does to me.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 27 2005, 10:28 PM
> *So precious!  I hope she's not like Britney and takes good care of her babies.  Traci, lets devise a plan to kidnap her!!!!  Puffy's maltese is BEAUTIFUL!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46698*


[/QUOTE]

No, she takes GREAT care of her pets. She has had both of them since the early 90's. She is not like Britney with a new pup every 6 months and then they dissapear. Every time they show her at home, you see the yorkie from "One sweet day" video (i forget her name), and Jack, the Jack RUssell terrier. SHe also has a cat.

I thought maybe it is puffy's baby because it looks EXACTLY like his, I thought maybe she was puppy sitting. Her coat is so white, its a gorgeous dog!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

P. Diddy's Maltese


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

speaking of celebrities and their Maltese... this is a bad one...










See the full article here WEB SITE

I'd never change my dog's hair color...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Mar 28 2005, 09:09 PM
> *P. Diddy's Maltese
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Are they wearing matching tuxes?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Mar 29 2005, 02:48 AM
> *speaking of celebrities and their Maltese... this is a bad one...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I don't even think that dog looks like a maltese.... poor thing.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Mar 29 2005, 10:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even think that dog looks like a maltese.... poor thing.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47160
[/B][/QUOTE]

Last summer when I was visiting my aunt in a suburb of Kansas City we went to festival that was going on. There was a grooming place that had set up a stand. There was a bright fuscia (sp bad) pink poodle. I couldn't believe it. I can't imagine doing that to your dog.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

awww that show sounds cute! I wish it came on here in the States. That lady sounds fun too, but I do not like the color of her Malt, yucky.

I did want to give brit'ny some baby pink hi-lights though, just for the summer and just streaks through her topknot. I think it would be totally cute!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Mar 29 2005, 02:48 AM
> *speaking of celebrities and their Maltese... this is a bad one...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

All I can say is


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

Mariah Carey's Maltese is 2 cute....... Every Diva need a Diva Dog.....









But, the Purple Maltese looks Scary........................LOL
Poor Baby.....









Diddy Maltese is a Dapper Dog.... Looking like my Baby.... Aww! Bushi has a Tux 2...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

The purple dog...what can you say??!! Some people just have so much money they can do things like that. I could never do that to my Lacey. I think she is just too cute. Sometimes I do wish she was all black...she gets so dirty.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I was browsing the DivaPup site since the other thread mentioned Lindsy Lohan got her maltese from there. I noticed P. Diddy (Sean Combs) also got his maltese there. People have said that the Maltese with Mariah was Sean Comb's Maltese.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 7 2005, 04:32 PM
> *I was browsing the DivaPup site since the other thread mentioned Lindsy Lohan got her maltese from there.  I noticed P. Diddy (Sean Combs) also got his maltese there.  People have said that the Maltese with Mariah was Sean Comb's Maltese.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50269*


[/QUOTE]

Why is it that normal people (like us) can do research and try to get our dogs from good breeders, but stars seem to go to pet stores and puppy brokers? You think with all of there money they would go for the top breeders or something. Jeeze, I wish a famous purse would set a good example and talk out about puppy mills, puppy brokers and pet stores.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think most reputable breeders will not sell to stars. Jessica Simpson went to a show breeder at first but Nick ended up getting her one from a byb (http://www.puppiepoos.com/).


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

so is it possible to tell as a puppy which way the coat will go? I was more interested in the silky coat (which I have only seen in pictures, never in person) but I think my puppy's coat feels more cottony . . but maybe just because he's so fluffy? I wonder what he'll look like after the change!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

If you go to a reptuable breeder, they can generally tell you what type of coat it will be based on their knowledge of the lines and parents. From what I have seen, I have not seen a cotton coat turn into a silk coat. But I have seen a silk coat get more silky or turn into a cottony coat. I have seen some cotton coats get better. So all in all, I guess my answer is no?


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> Why is it that normal people (like us) can do research and try to get our dogs from good breeders, but stars seem to go to pet stores and puppy brokers?  You think with all of there money they would go for the top breeders or something.  Jeeze, I wish a famous purse would set a good example and talk out about puppy mills, puppy brokers and pet stores.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50271


[/B][/QUOTE]

Its funny that you said that since I was thinking the same thing. Maybe they just don't have the time to do the research but still, you'd think they'd get their PA to do it for them. Heck, I'd do it for them free of charge just to see them use a good breeder.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Mar 29 2005, 03:48 AM
> *speaking of celebrities and their Maltese... this is a bad one...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This photo makes me angry. Why on earth would you do that to any animal? The poor dog!

And Marlen Cowpland is an absolute twit. You folks in the States likely won't know anything about her, but trust me on this. She is the wife of the man who used to own Corel Corp (the maker of Wordperfect, Corel Draw, etc.). When high tech was hot, they were everywhere here. 

And why do I say she's a twit? In 1999, she went to a company gala and wore a $1M *leather* and gold catsuit, with a "strategically" placed diamond. Meanwhile she was also heavily involved in animal rights organizations, who were suitably horrified in her choice of clothing (umm...where does leather come from?).


















You can find the article here: Marlen Catsuit


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I think breeders know that celebs want a "fad" dog. Also I think that celebrities get used to getting everything free and chances are the pet stores give that to them so that they can have bragging rights about the star getting their pup there. From what I hear, the more you have, the more you want!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

When I was looking for my puppy-I found a breeder in Fullerton, Ca. and I thought she was reputable....she answered all my questions...she asked me many many questions too-everything seemed so perfect. She had a female puppy but she was waiting for it to get a little older to see if she was show quality but she said if she wasn't she would definitely sell her to me-she was impressed with me she said-she would love for me to have one of her puppies--so she gave me a date to call her back and when I called she said she sold her to a Hollywood movie star and was so proud of the fact too. I was needless to say heartbroken then I was shocked. So I really do believe everthing happens for a reason.........my Ruby Jean is so perfect for me.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Did she tell you which hollywood star she sold to?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> At least we know this is one star's pup that will actually get taken care of![/B]


And how do we know that? How can we be any more positive about this than we seem to be positive that other celebrities are bad dog owners? I don't know these celebrities personally so I don't want to be put in the catagory of "WE" as in WE KNOW THIS IS ONE PUP....etc etc. I don't want to form opinions based on a media's propaganda.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 17 2005, 04:35 PM
> *Did she tell you which hollywood star she sold to?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62990*


[/QUOTE]

No~I was so dumbfounded I couldn't think to speak...I was in shock pretty much - but that was how she said it to me-she was pretty happy and proud that a Hollywood movie star bought one of her pups...... now-I wish I knew! lol


----------



## lilluv117 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Apr 12 2005, 03:00 PM
> *so is it possible to tell as a puppy which way the coat will go?  I was more interested in the silky coat (which I have only seen in pictures, never in person) but I think my puppy's coat feels more cottony . . but maybe just because he's so fluffy?  I wonder what he'll look like after the change!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51909*


[/QUOTE]

I heard that a silky coat is "cool to the touch". Like when you run your fingers through it, it is cool and light, not warm like the body. My mom had a maltese with the most silky coat I've ever seen. He was absolutely gorgeous. It seriously was dead straight and shiny. (I don't think this is preferable as far as the standard because it was really really straight and thin) but it was so easy to care for and never ever matted and when you washed him, he could airdry and it looked as if he had been blow dryed straight. I've never seen a maltese with silky straight hair after that. I think most of them are not prefectly straight.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilluv117_@May 23 2005, 10:40 PM
> *I heard that a silky coat is "cool to the touch".  Like when you run your fingers through it, it is cool and light, not warm like the body.  My mom had a maltese with the most silky coat I've ever seen.  He was absolutely gorgeous.  It seriously was dead straight and shiny. (I don't think this is preferable as far as the standard because it was really really straight and thin)  but it was so easy to care for and never ever matted and when you washed him, he could airdry and it looked as if he had been blow dryed straight.  I've never seen a maltese with silky straight hair after that.  I think most of them are not prefectly straight.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64672*


[/QUOTE]

You described my Sparkle there. She is a perfect silk coat that is straight and ice white. She rarely mats and air dries very quickly.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella has a silky coat like that, and its really easy to comb, but Cottony coats have their advantages too. Recently I wanted to give Bella a puppy cut, but the groomer was worried her hair wouldn't fluff, and she would look flat and shaved, even if she wasn't. Long story short, I din't cut her hair. Fluffy can be good, especially if you like puppy cuts







Bella doesn't care what her hair does, so were just leaving it long.


----------

